# YARGHHHH Talk like a Pirate day



## Nocturne (Sep 19, 2009)

YARRRGHH YE LIMEY SEA DOG-PEOPLE

I been sailing these seven furry seas fer over a year and YARGHHHH

I SEE THERE ARENT ENOUGH OF YE PIRATES SCALLIWAGS

Today be talk like a pirate day ARRRGHHH  Bring out yer inner sea legs and talk like yer borne from de SEAS


----------



## Aurali (Sep 19, 2009)

I think I'll skip tommorrow. XD


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 19, 2009)

Eli said:


> I think I'll skip tommorrow. XD



YARGGH YOULL BE SKIPPING OFF THE PLANK INTO DAVEY JONES LOCKERRR


----------



## Asswings (Sep 19, 2009)

AYE CAP'N. IT ONLY BE 10:30 HERE BU' I SUPPOSE THAT THIS SCALLYWAG CAN BE STARTIN' EARLY, ARRR.


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

ARRR ME MATEYS, IT BE THAT TIME O YEAR ONCE MORE.  ILL BE DRESSIN UP READY TO SAIL THE HIGH SEAS, LOOKING FOR SOME SALTY MOUTHFULLS OF ADVENTURE. YARRRGH!


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 19, 2009)

YAR SCALLYWAGS! YE BEST BE PREPARIN' YER VESSEL FOR WE BE BOARDIN' IT ON THE MORROW!


----------



## Takun (Sep 19, 2009)

AVAST YE MATEY, HOIST THE ANCHOR AND SET SAIL FOR FUN.

YARRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 19, 2009)

Aye, I'll be talkin' like this all day. Although, I use me indoor voice, _yar_.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99a6DaheLqs


THIS HERE BE THEE SONG I PLAY ON ME PIRATY I-POD WILL I BE CLEAVEN THEE FLESH FROM ME YELLOW BELLIED FOES!!!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

aye, i already talk like this most of the time, so ive been prepared, friendo.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

Fuck, again already?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Fuck, again already?



aye, it be true, blow your brains out now, before it becomes a staple in your everyday language


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> aye, it be true, blow your brains out now, before it becomes a staple in your everyday language


My IQ is in the triple digits, I'm safe.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> My IQ is in the triple digits, I'm safe.



yeah, for me, its orders to say, aye, sir.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> yeah, for me, its orders to say, aye, sir.


Normally I'd make fun of that sentence, but I'm going to write it off as intended to go along with the pirate speak.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Normally I'd make fun of that sentence, but I'm going to write it off as intended to go along with the pirate speak.



seriously, that and along with the whole platoon shouting ooh-rah, then dissmissed we have to say aye, sir, damn ties to the Navy.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

Aye, I'll be here today, to nail yer gizzards to the mast ya poxy cur of a blind cuttlefish.


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 19, 2009)

Arrr, Ye trying to set sail on the Furry Coast for 40 days and nights looking for booty?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 19, 2009)

Arrr me heartys, I'll glance at me bung hole to check what vitals be there. Me hopes a hermitage naught curse them!


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 19, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99a6DaheLqs
> 
> 
> THIS HERE BE THEE SONG I PLAY ON ME PIRATY I-POD WILL I BE CLEAVEN THEE FLESH FROM ME YELLOW BELLIED FOES!!!



Arrgh, ye' strike 'em from the sea, mate, and I'll hit 'em from the SKIES. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPH1OoTobtk


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 19, 2009)

RAARRRGH!  This be the most winnest thread o' all the seas!  OP, ye shall have all me gold fer this!  And I propose an allegiance with ye!


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 19, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Arrgh, ye' strike 'em from the sea, mate, and I'll hit 'em from the SKIES.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPH1OoTobtk


 
ARRRGHH, FULL STEAM AHEAD, MORE COAL CHECK THE PRESURE, LETS BEAT THOSE AIRSHIP PIRATES AND THERE MAKIAVELI ZEPLINS


----------



## Snack (Sep 19, 2009)

Booty.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 19, 2009)

'THAR BE PINK IN 'DEM'THAR BOARDS!


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 19, 2009)

AVAST MATEYS, TIME FOR A TOT OF OL' NELSON'S BLOOD! ARRRRR!


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok then, I mean aye me mateys, load the portbow or something. yarg


----------



## Mojotaian (Sep 19, 2009)

On talk like a pirate day, I shall talk like a british man.

Excuse me my good sir but I do believe you're getting in my way! Tuche!!!


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 19, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> On talk like a pirate day, I shall talk like a british man.
> 
> Excuse me my good sir but I do believe you're getting in my way! Tuche!!!



*Cuts head off*

Arghhh.


----------



## Mojotaian (Sep 19, 2009)

What, my good sir? My head or your own?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 19, 2009)

YARG YE SCALLYWAGS I BE CAP'N OF ME OWN VESSEL AND WE BE SAILIN' THE HIGH SEAS OF TESCOS MARYHILL WHERE MANY A PIRATE HA' BEEN PLUNDERED HIMSELF

YAAARRRRRR


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

YARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2009)

But why is the rum gone?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> YARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Oh, hell.  It be the cap'n.  I be gettin' back to scrubbin' the quarters, Cap'n.  D:


----------



## Thatch (Sep 19, 2009)

Wasn't that already, like a year ago?


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> But why is the rum gone?



Blast that black spot!  The rum is gone? Yarr! 

If ta rum is gone, I'd best be talking me blue pills, so my timber wont shiver.


Yarr!


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

QUIT YER BELLYACHIN AND GET SCRUBBIN


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> QUIT YER BELLYACHIN AND GET SCRUBBIN



Yes, Cap'n!  -scrubscrubscrub-


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

*drinks copious amounts of rum*


----------



## Reiko (Sep 19, 2009)

Ohayo gozaimasu, minasan. Watashi kunoichi~

And that's the extent of my ninja moonspeak. It's probably all wrong, but you get the message. -Ninjas about like a badass ninja mofo.-


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 19, 2009)

Skethyl said:


> Ohayo gozaimasu, minasan. Watashi kunoichi~
> 
> And that's the extent of my ninja moonspeak. It's probably all wrong, but you get the message. -Ninjas about like a badass ninja mofo.-



GTFO of my thread you fucking ninja bitch

j/k

sort of >:C


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 19, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> GTFO of my thread you fucking ninja bitch
> 
> j/k
> 
> sort of >:C



Whar be the kracken mods to toss these scurvey land lubbers overboard?


----------



## Reiko (Sep 19, 2009)

D: Such hostility! You pirates need to learn to control those needless emotions... And the volumes of your voices!


----------



## Thatch (Sep 19, 2009)

Skethyl said:


> D: Such hostility! You pirates need to learn to control those needless emotions... And the volumes of your voices!



Whyyyyyy? That's the most fun.


----------



## Hir (Sep 19, 2009)

....argh.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

HAHA, ONLY PIRATES, I CAN TAKE YA ALL ON.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Totally forgot about this. Yargh.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 19, 2009)

YAARRRRRR SCRUB THE DECKS!
(It's from like, a year and a half ago x_x)


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

You are a pirate!

*sings*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> You are a pirate!
> 
> *sings*


DO WHAT YOU WANT CUZ' A PIRATE IS FREE!

*Spazz*


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 19, 2009)

KEELHAUL THAT FILTHY LANDLUBBER
SEND HIM DOWN TO THE DEPTHS BELOW
MAKE THAT BASTARD WALK THE PLANK
WITH A BOTTLE OF RUM AND A YO-HO-HO


YARRR!


----------



## Hir (Sep 19, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> KEELHAUL THAT FILTHY LANDLUBBER
> SEND HIM DOWN TO THE DEPTHS BELOW
> MAKE THAT BASTARD WALK THE PLANK
> WITH A BOTTLE OF RUM AND A YO-HO-HO
> ...


ALESTOOOORM!

WE SAIL THE ENDLESS OCEANS
WE SAIL THE RAGING SEAS
THE QUEST IS NEVER ENDING
IT LEADS US TO DESTINY


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 19, 2009)

I KNOW OF A TAVERN
NOT FAR FROM HERE
WHERE YOU CAN GET
SOME MIGHTY FINE BEER


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 19, 2009)

AAAHHAHAHAH! MORE PIRATICAL SONGS AND SHANTIES ME MATES!!


*takes a swig of rum and jumps up on railing*

SAIL AWAY WERE NO 
BALL AND CHAIN
CAN KEEP US FROM THE ROARIN WAVES

TOGETHER UNDEDIVED
BUT FOREVER WE'LL BE
FREE

SO SAIL AWAYABOARD
OUR RIG
THE MOON IS FULL 
AND SO ARE WE

WE'RE THE SEVEN DRUNKEN PIRATES
WE'RE TH SEVEN DEADLY SINS

*starts a jig*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmAqwsla47E


----------



## Hir (Sep 19, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I KNOW OF A TAVERN
> NOT FAR FROM HERE
> WHERE YOU CAN GET
> SOME MIGHTY FINE BEER


THE COMPANYS' TRUE
AND THE WENCHES ARE PRETTY
IT'S THE GREATEST DAMN PLACE
IN THE WHOLE OF THE CITY


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 19, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> THE COMPANYS' TRUE
> AND THE WENCHES ARE PRETTY
> IT'S THE GREATEST DAMN PLACE
> IN THE WHOLE OF THE CITY



IF YOU'RE LOOKING FOR CREWMATES
YOU'LL SURE FIND EM THERE
CUTTHROATS AND LOWLIFES
AND WORSE I SHOULD DARE

OL' NANCY DON'T CARE
WHO COMES TO HER INN
IT'S A DEN OF DEBAUCHERY
VIOLENCE AND SIN


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahoy thar YE LILLY-LIVERED LAND LUBBIN' SPROGS! Ya lazy scallywags shall be payin' splenty a 'isit to tha ol cat o' nine tails before tha day is o'er.

Aye, 'twill be a fine day to down tha swaggy grog!


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

It's true that all pirates are great
Got a beer? You can be my first mate!
So kick out the ninjas
And the robots are whingers
'cos pirates fuck on the first date!


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

So yes being a pirate is fine
You want beer, whiskey or wine?
There's women a'plenty
Your drink wont run empty
And the clothing is simply divine


----------



## Nargle (Sep 19, 2009)

Arg, matey. Okay, I'm done for the day.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 19, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Arg, matey. Okay, I'm done for the day.



YE LANDLUBBER, WHERE'S YE COURAGE!?
LILYLIVERED SCALLYWAG!


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

Aye, we be here ta fin tha Jolly Roger Flyin high, hoist tha colors
We be the *WOLVES OF THE SEA*, wit tha wind in our sails says I
Aarrggh


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 19, 2009)

There once was was a pirate LK,
who sighed "All these scalies are gay."
he yelled at them "YARRR!
I will give you a scar!
'less you draw some girl dragons, mmkay?"


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

There was a young pirate named Nocturne
Who started as a pirate intern
After scrubbing the decks
And plundering wrecks
She knew all that there was to learn


----------



## Hir (Sep 19, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> IF YOU'RE LOOKING FOR CREWMATES
> YOU'LL SURE FIND EM THERE
> CUTTHROATS AND LOWLIFES
> AND WORSE I SHOULD DARE
> ...


SO COME TAKE A DRINK
AND DROWN YER SORROWS
AND ALL OF OUR FEARS WILL BE GONE TIL' TOMORROW

HAVE NO REGRETS
AND LIFE FOR THE DAY
IN NANCYS HARBOUR CAFE


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 19, 2009)

Lizard's a green shipmate from Kent,
swabbed decks but made barely a dent,
if he stopped for a smoke,
captain Noc would invoke
just the right kind of "punishment"


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

And when Lizard was punished by Nocky
He think she liked playing as jockey
Just like riding a horse
She went the whole course
Pretty hard, as the sea was so rocky


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 19, 2009)

As the waves crashed down upon the sea,
rocked off the bed were Liz and Nocky,
"well, though now we've lost hope,
let's at least use some rope,
one less worry for us: gravity."


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

It seems the rope was really quite rough
It's good that his scales were so tough
So she held on tight
It went on all night
She just could not get enough


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 19, 2009)

When they woke they were washed on a beach,
most bones broken but a phone still in reach,
the ocelot bawled,
"LK make a call!"
But the bastard was still fast asleep!


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 19, 2009)

YARRGGGH IF ANY OF YE SCURVEY SHEEP NEED MEH I'LL BE BURYING ME BOOTY OUT BACK!!


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

When he woke up the Nocky was there
Standing over him totally bare
She gave him the phone
Shouted, "LK phone home!"
Then went off to wash off her hair


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 19, 2009)

Noc's girlfriend Eli answered the phone,
"who the fuck? when will nocky be home?"
LK was flustered
and right out he blustered,
"when we find the key to the handcuffs she's thrown!"


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 19, 2009)

argh, here be an angsty vampirate i colored by hand in paint:

http://i2.tinypic.com/263bfxd.jpg


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 19, 2009)

>.> Yar, I do be sayin somethin, then rocketin out of me cannon like a furry comet.

NINJAS. *BOOM*


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 19, 2009)

MUST LISTEN TO SWASHBUCLKE!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53A4GyB96RI


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

Arrggh, I'll cut ery mothers son o ya inta catfish bait.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

They found the key left on the ground
After much searching and scanning around
"Navy's on the way,
but it might take all day,
let's explore this cave that I found"


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 19, 2009)

I wasss in the military, you NEVA had a badd dayy.
One time I woked up during the war, and I had ONE hand.
Shut up you SHIT taco.
I shaved with a dead's guy tooth, I flossed with public hair.
I had to SHIT, while running and carrying a grenade at the same fucking.
Bad day my ass.
You wanna wrestle. 
Are you a faggot DEMONHAIR.
I'm a pilgrime okay, I walked with rat traps, posion ivy, and razor put together, YA dig.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 19, 2009)

The cave was both dark and damp,
but they found they had nary a lamp,
soon Nocturne conspired,
"You're a dragon, breathe fire!"
You can still see the chalk outlines they stamped.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

And so their adventure was over
LK got off at the coast of Dover
He waved good bye
"And don't tell Eli!"
But she kept the rope for a sleepover


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 19, 2009)

First Off Mates, the first thing I would do right now, is follow the Pirates code. then I'll drink a bottle of rum. * tries to grab one but it's gone* Why is the Rum gone? ( I'm talking like Captain Jack Sparrow ye Scaly wags.)


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

That poem by Nocturne and LK may be the best thing I've ever read on this forum.  That was entertaining.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That poem by Nocturne and LK may be the best thing I've ever read on this forum.  That was entertaining.



so true.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm glad you liked the posts we made
And my thanks to Nocky, well played
It was very good fun
But she had to run
It was already too long that she'd stayed


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I'm glad you liked the posts we made
> And my thanks to Nocky, well played
> It was very good fun
> But she had to run
> It was already too long that she'd stayed



will there be a sequal?


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 19, 2009)

who cares....

such a stupid holiday...


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 19, 2009)

I had to study for a test,
my grades aren't exactly the best,
if I dont, whats the use?
professors dont take the excuse:
"I was posting on forums... impressed?"

Also for the record, I love my girlfriend very much and would never cheat on her... even with sexy dragons rawr


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

Aye, There had betta be ya slimy cuttlefish eatin cur


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> will there be a sequal?



I think that it is too early to tell
But to happen again? It may well
Rhyming is fun
It's second to none
It's a good thing I know how to spell


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I think that it is too early to tell
> But to happen again? It may well
> Rhyming is fun
> It's second to none
> It's a good thing I know how to spell



well i hope there is one, the second one is always better for some reason, third is on the same level as the first.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> will there be a sequal?



A sequel? an idea so quaint,
but what if the first we did taint?
to write these is fun
should we tag to this one
"THE END?!?" marks both questioned and exclaimed


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

Sailor Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-r3eDioQTw


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 19, 2009)

I am told that it is international "Talk Like a Pirate Day". Here are a few useful phrases that you may find useful:

Istaag ama waan ku tooganayaa - Stop or I will shoot
Joog halkaaga - Stay where you are
Maxbuus baad tahay - You are a prisoner

(English:Somali phrasebook)


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 19, 2009)

How did ya git one?


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 19, 2009)

Arh!  Host th' Jolly Roger!


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

The sea be ours men

*The king and his men stole the queen from her bed and bound her in her bones 
The sea be ours and by the powers where we will we roam
Yo ho, all hands, hoist the colors high
Heave-ho thieves and beggers, never shall we die.*


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 19, 2009)

pirate emotes:












darn, its the OT forum >_>


----------



## Mangasama (Sep 19, 2009)

ARRRRRRRRR! 'Bout TIME, sez I! Evict all the nuns an' orphans! Tear the tags off'n the pillows and LAUGH! Keelhaul the kitties! Well, maybe the really BAD kitties...


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 19, 2009)

Sail away where no ball and chain
Can keep us from the roarin' waves
Together undivided but forever we'll be free
So sail away aboard our rig
The moon is full and so are we
We're seven drunken pirates
We're the seven deadly sins

So the years rolled by and several died
And left us somewhat reelin'
Johnny strummed his Tommy gun
Left blastin' through the ceiling
So what became of rebels
Who sang for you and me?
Grapplin' with their demons
In the search for liberty

Suffers who suffer all
Can swim upon the desert
Where avarice have ravaged all
In spite of good intentions
Don't fill your mouth with gluttony
For pride will surely swell
But nothing's unforgiven in the four corners of hell

Sail away where no ball and chain
Can keep us from the roarin' waves
Together undivided but forever we'll be free
So sail away aboard our rig
The moon is full and so are we
We're seven drunken pirates
We're the seven deadly sins
We're seven drunken pirates
We're the seven deadly sins

Envy and its evil twin
It crept in bed with slander
Idiots they gave advice
But sloth it gave no answer
Anger kills the human soul
With butter tales of lust
While pavlov's Dogs keep chewin'
On the legs they never trust

Sail away where no ball and chain
Can keep us from the roarin' waves
Together undivided but forever we'll be free
So sail away aboard our rig
The moon is full and so are we
We're seven drunken pirates
We're the seven deadly sins
We're seven drunken pirates
We're the seven deadly sins

But It's the only life we'll know
Blagards to the bone
So don't wreck yourself
Take an honest grip
For there's more tales beyond the shore

Ah the years rolled by and several died
And left us somewhat reelin'
In and out came crawlin' out
And spewed upon the ceiling
So what became of rebels"
That sang for you and me
Grapplin; with their demons
In the search for liberty

Sail away where no ball and chain
Can keep us from the roarin' waves
Together undivided but forever we'll be free
So sail away aboard our rig
The moon is full and so are we
We're seven drunken pirates
We're the seven deadly sins

Sail away where no ball and chain
Can keep us from the roarin' waves
Together undivided but forever we'll be free
So sail away aboard our rig
The moon is full and so are we
We're seven drunken pirates
We're the seven deadly sins
We're seven drunken pirates
We're the seven deadly sins
We're seven drunken pirates
We're the seven deadly sins.

-Flogging Molly


----------



## Wildside (Sep 19, 2009)

I thought my brother was lying about Pirate day too. 


Well, AARRRG, I guess. d:


----------



## Aurali (Sep 19, 2009)

I hate you all XD


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 19, 2009)

Eli said:


> I hate you all XD



I love you I'm sorry D:


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 19, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Sail away where no ball and chain
> Can keep us from the roarin' waves
> Together undivided but forever we'll be free
> So sail away aboard our rig
> ...


 

I'll wait for you till I turn blue 
There's nothin' more a man can do 
Don't get your bollocks in a twist 
Settle down, don't take a fit 
Ya drank with demons straight form Hell 
They almost nearly won as well 
Ya wiped the floor with victory 
Then puked until you fell asleep

Blackened was the banshee's wail 
These boot will never fill her jail 
So you crawled into an empty boat 
For the Gulf of Mexico 
Till Cortez came an' when so did you 
From the ashes charred and blue 
Smellin' like a Salty Dog 
Back from Hell where you belong

Anarchy, the scourge of every sea 
The Antichrist aboard a rig 
With us your cutthroat thieves 
The ship went down we all near drowned 
Ya stood there on the deck 
Till the Spanish came and flogged yer arse 
And dragged you from the wreck

They threw a rope around yer neck 
To watch you dance the jig of death 
Then left ya for the starvin' crows 
Hoverin' like hungry whores 
One flew down plucked out yer eye 
The other he had in his sights 
Ya snarled at him, said leave me be 
I need the bugger so I can see


----------



## Slade (Sep 19, 2009)

ARE YOU SURE IT ISN'T "TALK LIKE BILLY MAYS" DAY?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 19, 2009)

Slade said:


> ARE YOU SURE IT ISN'T "TALK LIKE BILLY MAYS" DAY?



YARR, ITS TALK LIKE BILLY MAYES THE PIRATE DAY, NOW BY OXI-CLEAN, OR I WILL MAKE YE WALK THE PLANK.


----------



## Hir (Sep 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> YARR, ITS TALK LIKE BILLY MAYES THE PIRATE DAY, NOW BY OXI-CLEAN, OR I WILL MAKE YE WALK THE PLANK.


AND IF YE FIRE THE CANNON NOW, YE'LL GET ANOTHER ONE, ABSOLUTELY FREE!


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 20, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> AND IF YE FIRE THE CANNON NOW, YE'LL GET ANOTHER ONE, ABSOLUTELY FREE!


 
 Thats how I met my wife!


----------



## DarkChaos (Sep 20, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> who cares....
> 
> such a stupid holiday...


Yargh, ye scalawags heard the cap'n, he says this ain't fun.
Better stop talkin' like we're pirates now.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 20, 2009)

Limericks are done
Today I speak in haiku
Now where is nocturne? :3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

Saw a group of people dressed as pirates on Mill Avenue today when my friends and I went to go buy cigars.  It was pretty baller.


----------



## Hir (Sep 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> baller.


What does that mean?


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 20, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Also for the record, I love my girlfriend very much and would never cheat on her... even with sexy dragons rawr



But if there's a threesome, I want the video distribution rights..... 

Srsly, that was some excellent stuff.  Kudo's to Nocky and Lizard King!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> What does that mean?



8)


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 20, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> But if there's a threesome, I want the video distribution rights.....
> 
> Srsly, that was some excellent stuff.  Kudo's to Nocky and Lizard King!



can i place a reserve order?


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 20, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> But if there's a threesome, I want the video distribution rights.....
> 
> Srsly, that was some excellent stuff.  Kudo's to Nocky and Lizard King!



Thanks XD

And no video D: *remains an elisexual*


----------



## Klay (Sep 20, 2009)

I DO NOT WANT TA TALK lieks A PIRAET. I'LL TALK lieks A KITTEH INSTEAD.

I DECLAER DAT todai IZ TALK lieks A kitteh dai.

k
thx
bai


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Sep 20, 2009)

Many would be surprised to realize that International Talk Like a Pirate Day is an official holiday of the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster.

His Noodly Appendage is most pleased.


----------



## Akane-Sexy-Wolf (Sep 20, 2009)

Ahoy me maties!


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 20, 2009)

Otis-Reamclaw said:


> Many would be surprised to realize that International Talk Like a Pirate Day is an official holiday of the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster.
> 
> His Noodly Appendage is most pleased.



You're a Pastafarian?


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 20, 2009)

Talk Like A Pirate Day is even marked on my calendar along with other holidays.

Tomorrow is Pirate Day at school. I managed to throw together a pretty good outfit out of stuff I had lying around.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2009)

Klay said:


> I DO NOT WANT TA TALK lieks A PIRAET. I'LL TALK lieks A KITTEH INSTEAD.
> 
> I DECLAER DAT todai IZ TALK lieks A kitteh dai.
> 
> ...



I want to stab you in the face.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 21, 2009)

Klay said:


> I DO NOT WANT TA TALK lieks A PIRAET. I'LL TALK lieks A KITTEH INSTEAD.
> 
> I DECLAER DAT todai IZ TALK lieks A kitteh dai.
> 
> ...


*murderface murderface murderface murderface murderface murderface murderface murderface*


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 21, 2009)

Klay said:


> I DO NOT WANT TA TALK lieks A PIRAET. I'LL TALK lieks A KITTEH INSTEAD.
> 
> I DECLAER DAT todai IZ TALK lieks A kitteh dai.
> 
> ...


 

*Stabs throat* there we go now at least your voice will be alot deeper.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 21, 2009)

Klay said:


> I DO NOT WANT TA TALK lieks A PIRAET. I'LL TALK lieks A KITTEH INSTEAD.
> 
> I DECLAER DAT todai IZ TALK lieks A kitteh dai.
> 
> ...



I propose that you be keelhauled.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Klay said:


> I DO NOT WANT TA TALK lieks A PIRAET. I'LL TALK lieks A KITTEH INSTEAD.
> 
> I DECLAER DAT todai IZ TALK lieks A kitteh dai.
> 
> ...


You're worth nothing to the world, please leave.


----------



## Klay (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're worth nothing to the world, please leave.



Jashwa, you know you love me.

Edit: Wait, I forgot to talk like a cat.

JASHWA, U KNO YOUS LUBZ ME. 

k
thx
bai.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Klay said:


> Jashwa, you know you love me.
> 
> Edit: Wait, I forgot to talk like a cat.
> 
> ...


Die, die in a fire.


----------



## Klay (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa, mai houz burneded down 5 yearz ago. Hao doez yoo feel nao?

Also, Iz goin ta go ta yur houz adn haz gay sex wif yoo, cuz we boaf nows yoo wantz ta.

k
thx
bai

Now, back on topic. I think tomorrow for Costume day at school I'll dress as a pirate and talk as one if I can find all my old pirate crap.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 21, 2009)

Klay said:


> Jashwa, mai houz burneded down 5 yearz ago. Hao doez yoo feel nao?
> 
> Also, Iz goin ta go ta yur houz adn haz gay sex wif yoo, cuz we boaf nows yoo wantz ta.
> 
> ...



I hate you more than the church and learning.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 21, 2009)

This makes me want to go watch POTC again.


----------



## Klay (Sep 21, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I hate you more than the church and learning.



I'm sorry if I offended anyone with my kitty talk. Honestly, I don't know what came over me; my complete lack of any care when it came to forming words and using proper grammer is shameful. I hope can somehow become re-integrated into the furaffinity forums community.

Bottom line: I apologize to all of FAF for childish behavior.


...


k
thx
bai


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Klay said:


> I'm sorry if I offended anyone with my kitty talk. Honestly, I don't know what came over me; my complete lack of any care when it came to forming words and using proper grammer is shameful. I hope can somehow become re-integrated into the furaffinity forums community.
> 
> Bottom line: I apologize to all of FAF for childish behavior.
> 
> ...


I think I represent all of FAF when I say that your apology is not accepted and that I hope your house burns down again.


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 21, 2009)

YARRRR, ye go off topic ya spineless worm. off ya go to walk the plank


----------



## Klay (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I think I represent all of FAF when I say that your apology is not accepted and that I hope your house burns down again.



Jashwa, if you come to my house and give me a hug I'll let you burn it down.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Klay said:


> Jashwa, if you come to my house and give me a hug I'll let you burn it down.


That's tempting.  Where do you live?


----------



## Klay (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa,  If you really wanted it, you'd have found out already.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Klay said:


> Jashwa,  If you really wanted it, you'd have found out already.


Exactly.


----------



## Klay (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Exactly.



:/

...

Uh, we should probably start talking like pirates again before this thread implodes or something...

So...yar.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Klay said:


> :/
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


It's not talk like a pirate day anymore, though.


----------



## Klay (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> It's not talk like a pirate day anymore, though.



I guess you have a point.


----------



## Surgat (Sep 21, 2009)

Derailed, and since the day's gone by, pretty pointless.


----------

